# Solved: GPO for Adobe Flash Player Update?



## Tony414

Is there way I can have client machines either automatically update adobe flash player or allow users to install the update? I currently have all domain users part of the power users group. But this still doesn't allow them to update flash. Very frustrating when you have hundreds of machines not allowing them to update it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## StumpedTechy

No I really don't see a way to do either -

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=b0dba60b&sliceId=2

My thought is get the part that disables the update notifications and implement that then push out the updated flash as needed using your software deployment systems. It states right in the link above the installer requires admin rights.


----------



## Tony414

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Yeah! I came across that also. It just seems like way to much to do for something simple. I thought there might be a way using a gpo to allow for the users to update the software. Is it an ActiveX control?

Tony


----------



## StumpedTechy

Flash has an active X portion yes and there is an but its all installed via their installer and unless they plan to change that then your not going to be able to allow them without admin rights as far as I am aware. Even changing all the I.E. settings to run all the Active X stuff won't change the ability to install this or not.


----------



## Tony414

All I have to say is thanks and DARN! Wish there was a simpler way. So were you able to get the KB article to work for you?


----------



## StumpedTechy

We just push out new versions here. I use the KB articles way to disable the update prompt. Then as new versions come out we test, verify, and push them out to the systems.


----------



## peterh40

I have had no trouble assigning a MSI to push out Flash updates to PCs using the GPO, Computer Configuration, Software deployment. No admin rights are required, just reboot PC(s) to install update.

MSIs:
http://blog.stealthpuppy.com/general/looking-for-adobe-flash-player-download-links


----------



## Tony414

Seems to be working as stated. Thanks for the help...


----------

